

Ask HN: What IDE/Editor for RoR Development on Mac? - arvernus

Dearest Hacker News Community,<p>to all Ruby on Rails Developers on the Mac platform: what IDE or Editor do you use for developing your Rails applications and why did you choose it?<p>Thanks for your comments!
======
bbgm
I am sure there are many, but I am more than happy with Textmate

~~~
arvernus
Alright, that's what I expected. Thanks!

------
Hates_
Textmate

